# Green Tape and a Bonding Jumper to a Water Pipe



## jar546 (Nov 9, 2018)

Is a 1/0 black wire used as a bonding jumper to a 2" water pipe required to be marked and identified with green?  What code section say thee?


----------



## Msradell (Nov 9, 2018)

I've never thought about it before and don't have a code book handy but I'm guessing it doesn't need to be since it's actually not part of the electrical system.


----------



## chris kennedy (Nov 10, 2018)

250.119 says green for EGC's. That is a GEC. No green tape.


----------



## jar546 (Nov 10, 2018)

chris kennedy said:


> 250.119 says green for EGC's. That is a GEC. No green tape.



Correct.  NEC 250.119 is the only section that requires identifying conductors to be green and only applies to Equipment Grounding Conductors, not for a Grounding Electrode Conductor (GEC) or Bonding Jumper.


----------

